# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Green IT : Microsoft, Sony et Dell ne s'investiraient pas assez contre le rchauffement climatique

## Katleen Erna

*Green IT : Microsoft, Sony et Dell ne s'investiraient pas assez contre le rchauffement climatique, selon le dernier rapport de Greenpeace*

Greenpeace vient de rendre publique son dernier rapport intitul "Cool IT", dans lequel sont classes les entreprises qui sont les plus actives dans le combat contre le rchauffement climatique. Y apparaissent aussi les "mauvais lves", qui ne s'investissent gure dans la rduction de leurs missions nfastes.

Le groupe cologiste presse les compagnies de profiter du sommet du Climat  Copenhague afin de dcider d'actions pour amliorer cette situation.

Mlanie Francis, la responsable internationale de Greenpeace sur les questions climatiques, a ainsi dclar : "Alors que l'industrie de l'IT profiterait largement de la forte rduction de ses missions, elle n'est malheureusement pas ce qu'on pourrait appeler un modle pour l'adoption d'une conomie  faibles dpenses en carbone. Les gants de ce secteur, comme Microsoft, Google et IBM, se devraient d'engager leur grande influence via un accord puissant  Copenhague, ou alors le climat souffrira du lobbying toxique et sale de l'industrie."

IBM conserve ainsi sa premire place de bon lment, du fait de sa trs importante gamme de solutions cologiques, un point seulement devant HP qui a fait de gros efforts. 

Dell, Nokia et Sony ont en revanche t rprimands pour ne pas avoir amlior leurs derniers rsutats (datant du mois de mai). 

Apple a lui t flicit pour son dpart de la Chambre de Commerce amricaine "jusqu' ce que cette organisation soit  mme de proposer une politique de changements climatiques dcente".

Sharp reoit aussi les honneurs en tant que seule et unique compagnie japonaise  respecter les limites d'missions imposes par la lgislation de son pays.

Du ct des cancres, Nokia, Dell, Microsoft et Sony ont t points du doigt pour leur silence intgral sur ce sujet.

Google a galement t critiqu pour son refus de communiquer les chiffres des ses propres missions de gaz ainsi que ceux de sa consommation d'lectricit.

Greenpeace avait commenc  s'interesser  l'utilisation de matrieux tels que le PVC ou les retardateurs de flamme bromins dans la fabriquation d'ordinateurs ; aux dpenses d'nergies des entreprises... Mais ces proccupations semblent toutes s'tre runies et transformes en un combat global concernant le rchauffement de notre plante.

Voici le "Top 14"  (non dfinitif) des entreprises les plus sages :

IBM 43/100

HP 42/100

Fujitsu 33/100

Google 32/100

Cisco 31/100

Intel 28/100

Microsoft 23/100

Dell 23/100

Sun 22/100

Toshiba 21/100

Nokia 20/100

Sharp 18/100

Sony 10/100

Panasonic 8/100:

La liste complte, comprenant de nouvelles entres, sera publie dbut 2010.



Source : Communiqu de presse de Greenpeace

Lire aussi : 

 ::fleche::  Le forum Green IT de Dveloppez.com

Et vous ? :

 ::fleche::  Trouvez-vous ce combat important ou inutile ?

 ::fleche::  Les cachotteries de Google et le silence de Microsoft sur ce sujet vous choquent-ils ?

 ::fleche::  Quelles nouvelles mesures pourraient prendre les grands groupes IT pour aider  la prservation de la plante ?

----------


## nicorama

> Les cachotteries de Google sur ce sujet vous choquent-ils ?


L'infrastructure de Google est ultra-top-level-secret-confidential. 

POur toute ces socits, mme si la lutte est importante, et mme vitale pour l'humanit, ben c'est pas leur mtier de base.
Sauf si il y a de l'argent  se faire...

----------


## LordMacharius

Les cachotterie de Google me choque mais pas plus ^^ Vu l'importance de la firme je ne serais pas tonn d'apprendre que leur systeme de scurit est meilleurs que celui du gouvernement amricain pour ses projets sensible ^^ 


Sinon je me demande comment ils ont pu tablir le classement de Google sans avoir eu ses informations ....

----------


## 113.113

Les 3 questions contiennent 3 rponses qui leur sont entendues!

----------

